# General > Events, field trips and gatherings >  Prawn Fishing In Hougang (15minutes from Soon Heng)

## stonespot

This morning, i went to Hougang Avenue 8 to take a peep if any new items. Then suddenly something came to my mind. "Prawn Fishing" when i walked past "My Tackle Shop". (Fishing equipment shop). So in the end, i bought a packet of Sarong and a small packet of pre-prepared Size 2 hooks and went straight to the new fishing spot.

I took MRT to Kovan and walked towards Soon Heng aquarium but was not opened yet. (Time about 11.30am) I was there looking for ideas for the room divider. About 15 minutes walk, from Soon Heng cut through Block 221 and Block 222 and through the small community park.

Surpisingly no one prawn fishing. First time there after 20 years of long history. It used to be a swimming complex before the present swimming complex at avenue 2. If you are above 30 years old, you should know this place very well. It's at Aroozoo avenue off Charlton Road. (Paya Lebar Swimming Complex) Basically, the baby pool is divided into 3 smaller pools and the big one is still under renovation. 1hour $15 / 2 hours $25 / 3 hours $30. *Most importantly of all is that you can see what you fish.*

I took the 3hours session but wasted about 45mins on the smelly sarong (tube worms) First timer so got things very messy. I should have settled the things first then asked for the rod. At that time, only 2 pools available only. Maybe because this area for prawn fishing is very new. It just started on 15 Febuary. 
Well for the whole 2 hours plus session, I caught 22 prawns. Average about 5 inches, smallest about 3 and biggest one was 7. Fastest time 1 minute. (It must be very hungry) Not bad for a second time after the first time in Ponggol Marina. Certainly I go again but after pay day. :Opps: 

http://www.fishingnewsroom.com/viewt...e3251406a3b654

----------


## XnSdVd

Got any photos from the trip? I'm actually quite curious about the area. How do i get there?

----------


## stonespot

Sorry no picture because raining heavily makes me blur. Full concentration on the rod. Driving is easy to find but i do not see any parking lots around. For location, please check street directory. Bump around and you will find. The building a bit funny. Grey color fortress wall without a door gate but a small staircase like going up the second storey. You will know what i mean. The counter on the right. Looks a bit like illegal fishing site with the renovation around. (Like making a super indoor aquarium)

PS Very Important Point to note. You will find restaurants and Pubs next to it.

----------


## yeoyl87

whats included? rod and chicken heart?

----------


## stonespot

Please refer to the first posting. A standard rod with swivel hooks. Chicken heart for bait which i will not use. Everyday eat rice also tired.

----------


## Ah_ZhaN

This is scary !! My primary school used to be there! What a memory...

----------


## stonespot

I could still remember when i was very young i asked my mum "Mum what is that black black thing in the water? My mum replied in a very low tone. Some one did BIG business in the water. I vomitted the whole afternoon because of that. That should be the last time i went there.

I will be there for prawn fishing again on 30th March Monday before lunch.

----------


## ghim

Is it the one within the private estate? I used to take my swimming lessons there for 2 years :Shocked: 

Maybe should consider taking alook at it after so many years. :Grin:

----------


## stonespot

Yes! brother! You should take a look.

----------


## detritus

> ...
> *If you are above 30 years old, you should know this place very well*
> ...


sensitive leh... must u put it that way  :Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying:  i used to go there and swim one...

----------


## stonespot

Yesterday i went again in the late afternoon after the rain. I brought my wife and sister along. Not very good catch maybe rainy day. For that 3 hours, my sister caught 6, me 12 and my wife near 20. She was real lucky. I spent too much time helping her unhook the prawns. Neglected my catch, but still lucky, caught a small lobster.

----------


## stonespot

Last Monday, I went to Punggol Marina prawning pond. This time round me and my wife caught together at least 60 freshwater prawns and the longest one with extending pincers was more than 1.5 feet easily.

----------


## Stormy

1.5 ft....that's a real Monster!!  :Opps: 

i used to be a very hardcore angler.....sea fishing! but after getting married, no more fishing permit granted so revert to commercial pond fishing or prawn fishing. :Crying: 

we normally don't count how many prawn we caught but by kilogram....basically 1kg for 1-2 hours is achievable. for a 1.5ft monster prawn, i think at least 400-500g already!! 

small fish, cricket or some specially mud worms are my favorite bait! 

by the way...i'm from JB. Prawn fishing in JB is not very popular now due to supply issue, the pond owners here are complaining that they can not compete with the Spore prawn pond owner for their prawn stock.....Spore owner can afford to pay better price therefore they get the stock! 

your catch is very good for a beginner....even if you are veteran you can not get that many prawn in JB nowadays!

----------

